# A Rhom



## alchem13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bought this fish at the lfs and asked if it was a rhom but they were unsure. Looks like a rhom to me but would like an experienced opinion.-Thanks

View attachment 159734


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice Rhom-


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the hobby and to the site Alchem!








_(And yes, looks like a rhom.)_

You'll have better response to this question if you post in the "Species Identification" forum.


----------



## alchem13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Welcome to the hobby and to the site Alchem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## alchem13 (Jan 8, 2008)

alchem said:


> Welcome to the hobby and to the site Alchem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
[/quote]

I was looking around at different pics online and kind of looks like the Gibbus also. Confused. Any thoughts? Paid $55 for him. I think it was a good deal.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Looks like a rhom Xingu varient


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I believe it looks more like a guyana rhom.
$55 Doesn't sound like a bad price at all. 
How big is he?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a possable gibbus to me.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Rhom


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I ALSO THINK THIS FISH MIGHT BE GIBBUS,


----------



## alchem13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tango374 said:


> I believe it looks more like a guyana rhom.
> $55 Doesn't sound like a bad price at all.
> How big is he?


He's about 6 inches. Main reason I'm leaning toward gibbus, is because he shows characteristics of an older fish (from what I've read), sometimes he lays on his side, only comes out in the dark, etc. If it's a rhom, it would barely be past juvenile stage, if it's a gibbus, he's already almost full grown. He currently resides with a pacu and six tiger barbs (for the time being)....he seems to have more of an interest in eating feeder fish and only nipping at the others when they irritate him. Guy at lfs has fed him nothing but gold fish so I don't know if this will make it hard to get him to eat other food or not. Would really like to i.d him so I would know what size tank I'd have to get if he is gonna get bigger. Currently in a 55, getting a 120 soon.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you know the collection point?

He looks a lot like my old rhom from the Rio Araguaia which might in fact be S. gibbus


----------



## alchem13 (Jan 8, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Do you know the collection point?
> 
> He looks a lot like my old rhom from the Rio Araguaia which might in fact be S. gibbus


Dont know anything about him, nor did the guy at lfs.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

alchem said:


> I believe it looks more like a guyana rhom.
> $55 Doesn't sound like a bad price at all.
> How big is he?


He's about 6 inches. Main reason I'm leaning toward gibbus, is because he shows characteristics of an older fish (from what I've read), sometimes he lays on his side, only comes out in the dark, etc. If it's a rhom, it would barely be past juvenile stage, if it's a gibbus, he's already almost full grown. He currently resides with a pacu and six tiger barbs (for the time being)....he seems to have more of an interest in eating feeder fish and only nipping at the others when they irritate him. Guy at lfs has fed him nothing but gold fish so I don't know if this will make it hard to get him to eat other food or not. Would really like to i.d him so I would know what size tank I'd have to get if he is gonna get bigger. Currently in a 55, getting a 120 soon.
[/quote]
If it is a gibbus and it's at the six inch mark that's not nearly full grown. They get fairly large, I also heared that they get as big as rhoms.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> Looks like a rhom Xingu varient


looks like mine but with out the purple...

















now this is before









you really can see what the xingus turn out to become.... (now thinking of it I want a large one lol naw mine is getting there)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

great looking rhoms guys


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

rhom by the looks of it


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, I think it is a Rhom too.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

It is a rhom look at the eye... and the terminal band... and the red aroun the gills and pectorial... guyanees (spelling) rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you can find out where it was collected. S. gibbus is known only from Rio Araguaia.


----------

